# [SOLVED] My cpu is hotter than it should be...



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

...so i need a new fan. Currently it does around 55c idle and then just on minecraft it goes up to around 70! 

I don't want to replace the cpu fan itself, i think installing a case fan is better. 
Cleaning isn't an option because the pc was only built in september so it is clean. 

Ideally i need a 12cm case fan, what would you reccomend?
Anything of around £5, bonus would be blue LED


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

How many case fans are already in there, have you considered renewing the thermal paste and what cpu fan is in use,keep in mind to many case fans can be as bad as to few as the air flow can be pushed to the wrong place causing blank spots.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

CoolerMaster SickleFlow


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*



DTonesXD said:


> ...so i need a new fan. Currently it does around 55c idle and then just on minecraft it goes up to around 70!
> 
> I don't want to replace the cpu fan itself, i think installing a case fan is better.
> Cleaning isn't an option because the pc was only built in september so it is clean.
> ...



You might want to pull the side panel off and check it anyway....I guarantee you that there is dust build up on the fan and heatsink. I clean my system out every 3 months and it's not on the floor and it gets a fair amount of dust build up.

I'd blow out the fan and heatsink anyway. What type of fan/heatsink is installed? 

As for fan suggestion, I would go with the Noctua brand.
Newegg.com - Noctua


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

currently i have 1 case fan at the front and also an alpine 64gt cpu cooler

but can the cpu affect lag in games?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

You should have 1 at the rear drawing the warm air out


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

Okay, please link me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

You can find them here System / Case Fans - 120mm - 130mm - Scan.co.uk


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

back fan should be smaller than that
how do i check exact size i need?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

measure the scew holes in a diagnal way with a ruler. usually backfans are 40mm to 80mm


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

well, i measure 100mm diagonally rear. 80mm width.
Cit Venom Mesh Gaming Case Black Interior with 12cm Blue LED Fan | eBay

I will get 80mm then


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

You could install a 120mm side fan blowing directly onto the CPU.
An 80mm fan will likely be loud due to having to spin faster.
If air flow is an issue, you could turn the front fan around to draw the air flow out the front.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

oh whaaat. Now i really don't know what to do.
I just want to install one fan to cool down my quad core cpu

What fan should i get, where should i put it and how should i put it? Consider my case design


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

Ho sorry should have been this page Award winning supplier, performance hardware & systems - Scan.co.uk 80mm should work


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My cpu is hotter than it should be...*

Okay, thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought this 
Arctic Cooling 8cm F8 Case Fan 80mm x 80mm, AFACO-08000-GBA01


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool looks fine


----------

